

The Things We Do To Change The World - mckaythomas
http://blog.mckaythomas.com/post/57622624455/the-things-we-do-to-change-the-world

======
mckaythomas
However, their enthusiasm and sense of adventure have reminded me, once more,
of grander purposes. Beyond the code and financial models, the business and
the politics of the startup, there are insanis praedonum, latin for crazy
pirates. And these insanis praedonum can’t be stopped. They roam the planet in
search of the things their mother told them not to touch and teachers told
them were foolish. Where books and movies require fiction to tell the tales of
extreme adventurers, insanis praedonum need no such literary license. And
though gold may be the excuse they share with others, it is the unconquerable
human spirit that actually drives them, these insanis praedonum.

